# [May 24, 2012] Delfest- bluegrass festival (Cumberland MD)



## bryanpaul (May 9, 2012)

big 4 day bluegrass festival in cumberland MD put on by old bluegrass guy Del Mccoury....pretty expensive i beleive.....a buddy of mine who was already going won 2 extra tickets so i got hooked up with one of them....at the allegheny county fairgrounds just south of cumberland along the potomac river........probably could sneak in if you wanted....where there's a will theres a way...hahaha theoreticly you could tube/float down the river and just hop out right at the fairgrounds.......either way this would be a good week to be in cumberland.....thousands of people roll in to town for this......could probably make a killing busking in town while this is happening


----------

